
Take Cover Against This Drone Attack - ghaff
http://www.wsj.com/articles/take-cover-against-this-drone-attack-1459291069
======
tobbe29
I think that some regulation is needed. Drones can posses a big security
threat, especially near airports.

~~~
scrupulusalbion
I am pretty sure that it has long been illegal to fly any non-FAA-approved
aircraft (whether manned or not) near airports without that airport's
approval. Does that qualify as some regulation to you?

